

Guide to Super Angels - Who they are and what they invest in - asanwal
http://www.chubbybrain.com/blog/2010/09/a-guide-to-super-angel-investors-who-are-they-what-do-they-invest-in/

======
j2d2j2d2
This point has been made before, but I think it's time to stop calling any
angel investor a super angel. The line between angel and VC is already quite
small. Do we need a tinier margin between?

~~~
asanwal
Thanks for reading.

Yes - we tend to agree. But it seems that the term "super angel" has entered
the vernacular to some extent although even its definition remains a bit
nebulous.

Mark Suster had a post where he mentioned if you have a fund, you're a VC, and
if you invest your own money, you're an angel. That's a nice clean demarcation
between the two in our opinion as well. Maybe we'll coalesce on a nice clean
definition in the near future.

That said, if you are an angel investor, super angel is much better branding
:)

~~~
weel
I think that at the very least, a super angel needs a halo, tights and a cape.

~~~
hugh3
Well if we're going to start coming up with different grades of angel, we can
at least use the thousands of years' worth of existing terms. The level above
"Angel" is "Archangel".

Then it's Principalities, Powers, Virtues, Dominations, Thrones, Cherubim and
finally Seraphim (the exact order can vary, but I'm going with Dante).

That should provide enough fuel for angel-on-angel one-upmanship for now. (If
not, we can move on to the Jewish angelology, which includes four additional
ranks above Seraphim.)

